# im confused. plastic bags vs plastic containers



## schwartr (Jul 4, 2011)

I am finishing up my last semester in college and don't have the money to get a nice humidor. So in the mean time I have a zip-lock bag full of cigars and a few xikar humistore packs in with them.

What confuses me is the internetz says you can store cigars forever in an air tight sealed plastic container, but you can only store cigar in an air tight plastic bag for 2 days before they are destroyed. So whats the difference between an air tight plastic container and an air tight plastic bag?

I will not be storing them for months at a time, maybe 6 weeks. I have the humidification pillows and i open the bags once a week to get some air flow.


----------



## exprime8 (May 16, 2011)

ive had cigars in bags before, and none of them were destroyed. if you cant find tupperwares, the bags will work.


----------



## ssrobbi (Sep 12, 2012)

the bags should be just fine for that amount of time in my experience. The tupperdores are just nice because they're cheap, provide a solid case protecting the cigars and you can store more if you want to.


----------



## StogieJim (Sep 18, 2010)

Man you can score a small cooler for like 15 bucks! That's 100% hands down your best option  Get like a28QT and youll have room for expansion 

Look up coolerdor here and you'll find TONS of advice on set up. Best humidor money can buy, maybe not best looking though


----------



## Guest (Dec 16, 2012)

I have a tupperdor and when that has overflowed on occasion, I have ziploc-dors. Rest easy, your cigars are perfectly fine. If it's going to be a longer term situation though, maybe use Heartfelt beads or sheets since they will maintain the humidity more precisely


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Don't believe everything you read on the internet young grasshopper!

My only humidor for about 6 months was a gallon sized zip lock with Boveda pack. I have since moved up to tupperdor, but yeah the bag will be fine!


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

A ziplock bag isn't airtight, so you wouldn't be weird or misguided if you placed one inside another, but it'll definitely work in a pinch. Just make sure the outside temperature doesn't swing too much one way or the other, don't allow the baggie to sit in direct sunlight, and make sure you have some sort of humidity control.


----------



## schwartr (Jul 4, 2011)

Cool.

Thank you all. I think I have the light, temp, humidity under control. I just have to watch out for mold, but Ill open the bag every now and then to get fresh air in. Got some 2011 Oliva V maduros (I hear are very good!) I dont want to spoil on me.


----------



## alecshawn (Jun 24, 2012)

Ziplock gallon size or tupperware works 110% perfectly.....IF you use boveda packs. Boveda..to me, is the BEST way to keep things just right for your sticks. Obviously, you need the bags in an environment where the temp stays around 65-75 but all in all...those boveda packs are all i use now in my humidors. The RH stays EXACTLY 70%-72% using the 72% pack.


----------



## schwartr (Jul 4, 2011)

alecshawn said:


> Ziplock gallon size or tupperware works 110% perfectly.....IF you use boveda packs. Boveda..to me, is the BEST way to keep things just right for your sticks. Obviously, you need the bags in an environment where the temp stays around 65-75 but all in all...those boveda packs are all i use now in my humidors. The RH stays EXACTLY 70%-72% using the 72% pack.


I am using the xikar humipillows (2 of them). I like them because you can tell how much life they have left and when they need to be recharged...and its all i could get.


----------



## Fuzzy (Jun 19, 2011)

For better protection from physical damage, I recommend tupperdors. I like my cigars at about or below 65% and use kitty litter and Boveda packs. Here is a link to a Puff member, Chris who put one together on a budget and documented what he did.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/308255-how-build-ultra-cheap-tuperdor-step-step-w-pics.html


----------



## the nub (Mar 24, 2006)

my best word of advice regarding this:

disregard absolutely everything you read from the site that said your cigars will be destroyed if kept in a ziplock.


----------



## chris1360 (Mar 15, 2012)

Fuzzy said:


> For better protection from physical damage, I recommend tupperdors. I like my cigars at about or below 65% and use kitty litter and Boveda packs. Here is a link to a Puff member, Chris who put one together on a budget and documented what he did.
> 
> http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-accessory-discussion/308255-how-build-ultra-cheap-tuperdor-step-step-w-pics.html


Hey I think i know that guy!:woohoo:

Seriously, tuperdor's are super cheap, and they way to go if you want to store a lot of sticks, for little coin!


----------



## cigarmax (Feb 23, 2011)

Get an empty cigar box, put in your plastic bag and you are good. Keep my cheap cigars this way and they are fine for years.


----------



## ssrobbi (Sep 12, 2012)

I may switch from the humistore packs to boveda packs, it both takes in and gives off humidity so you don't have to worry about mold.


----------



## schwartr (Jul 4, 2011)

ssrobbi said:


> I may switch from the humistore packs to boveda packs, it both takes in and gives off humidity so you don't have to worry about mold.


Any reason why? I have next to no experience with the boveda packs other than seeing them once. I like the humistore packs because you can tell how much life they have left and you can refill them. If you use the PG solution they are also suppose to give and take humidity.


----------



## ssrobbi (Sep 12, 2012)

schwartr said:


> Any reason why? I have next to no experience with the boveda packs other than seeing them once. I like the humistore packs because you can tell how much life they have left and you can refill them. If you use the PG solution they are also suppose to give and take humidity.


oh, if they give and take humidity stay with your humistore packs, I was under the impression they only released humidity (hence why I thought you were worried about mold). The boveda packs aren't refillable, so in the long run they'd cost more, but they're dead on accurate to whatever humidity you wish. Honestly though, keep with what you have unless you're not happy with the results.


----------



## capttrips (Jun 25, 2012)

Your not opening a cigar shop so let's not over think this. What you have going is fine. Your cigars will not be effected.


----------



## Johnpaul (Aug 15, 2011)

A standard cheap ziplock with a single seal and thin plastic will actually loose humidity pretty fast in a dry environment without humidification. I have tested this myself. Thus the recommendation to not do it. However a good freezer bag with thicker plastic and a double seal will loose humidity much slower. As previously stated a tupidore works even better and is still cheap.

When you get down to it I don't think there is anyway to beat the economy of a $10 Lock-N-Lock with a $6 Boveda humipack that will maintain perfect humidity with no hygrometer and no maintenance for at least a year even in a dry environment.


----------

